# Game Thread: IND @ POR



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Who's excited for this one, eh?


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I'll be at the game. I'm excited.

Looks like Jermaine's injured and won't play.

This one is gonna be fun.

-Pop


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

This one gets the Keebs stamp of a guaranteed win!

JMK
Lets hope I'm right!


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

Man, I really hope we don't get trounced. But I've got a good feeling about this one. New feel, new coach, no JO for IND...things may be looking up yet.


----------



## Blaze43 (Jun 2, 2003)

I for one am very excited. Can't wait to see if the blazer do indeed run, run, and run some more. I want to see this team leave 110% out on the floor in the end. I also hope for a win.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm real excited. I even think theres a chance at winning (with JO out in addition to Artest). I don't expect a win, but it could happen. Wish I had tickets, but the tv will have to do.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I was going to post it in another thread, but this is as good as any: I'm excited. From about the first week of the season, and certainly since the Philly game where DA went to the bench, I've felt the Blazers were predictable, boring, and bad.

Now, they might still be bad after Cheeks, and they MIGHT even be boring, but I don't think that they're going to be predictable.

In some ways, seeing some fireworks out of Damon or NVE or other veterans who see their minutes (and shots) reduced would be interesting, and that's more exciting than watching the little lefties launch 35 shots and hope enough go in for our team to be competitive.

Ed O.


----------



## Blaze43 (Jun 2, 2003)

J.O. is now on the IL. Tinsley is out also, there is no reason we should not win this game. Go Big Red!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm excited for this one too.. Can't wait to see Bassy. :cheers:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Who's up for some "Lob the ball to Outlaw"? I sure am. Seeing (well, hearing) the Viktor to travis lob at the end of the last game made me excited and put a smile on my face. Tonight's gonna be something else, all right. In a good way.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Dale's starting tonight! Great guy, great competitor, but look for Zach to have a big game against him.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

My bad, Zach's not playing tonight.


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

go telfiar and the rest of the youngins :biggrin:


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

Telfair's starting
:banana:


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

DAMN, why can't Miles be in the Slam Dunk contest? He's got SKILLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Basketball played with ball movement is nice to see. I had almost forgotten what it looked like. 

Miles with the windmill! Nice.


----------



## Blaze43 (Jun 2, 2003)

The offense looks great tonight. No standing around wondering what to do. 
Miles windmill sweet :banana: God this is nice to see.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Yet, Damon's still jackin' up shots at will!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Fred Jones' dunk was ridiculous.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Man I sure would love to get Freddie Jones in a Blazer uniform


Telfair, Jones, Miles, Rahim, Przybilla would be a nice starting 5


----------



## bbAlvin (Jun 6, 2003)

Nice pass by Darius on the break to Damon


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Darius, oh Darius, why do you tease us so. Here you go again, looking like a future all star. Yet my mind knows you will do something stupid in the next few weeks.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Darius Miles is going off.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Darius + playing time + a coach who believes in him + a running offense = All Star


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Ball movement we have not seen for a while

Fast breaking ball

over 50 pts in the first half

beating a playoff team 54-48


all with NVE and Randolph in street clothes, Ruben and DA on the IL

NOT bad for a practice and a half with a new interim coach


I LIKE IT



BTW Keep Rahim.... he is the veteran glue to keep the youngsters together


----------



## bbAlvin (Jun 6, 2003)

It looks like Travis Outlaw can into the game determined to shoot and aggressively look for shots. He couldnt be confused for timid tonight


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This has been a pretty good game. Miles' windmill was good, and Freddie's matrix-ish tip-in and dunk on Przybilla was great. I wish we could play Portland more often; I'm sure he loves coming back here.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Miles has only missed one shot :thu:

Fred Jones looks good handling the ball tonight.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Whats up with NVE in street clothes?

Ya'll see Grgurich on the bench? :clap:


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Alot of that first half was because Darius was playing his tail off. I've never seen him work so hard and remain so focused. Cheeks should have been starting him this year. He earned the spot last year and had to give it up because we were showcasing SAR. He could have handled it with class, but he is still a bit of a punk. He was the main reason Cheeks got fired.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

This is a great change of pace we're seeing tonight. Miles is spectacular, Joel is doing the usual dirty work, we're running up and down the court... just awesome. Win or lose, this is a fun linup to watch.

Fred Jones :drool:


----------



## bbAlvin (Jun 6, 2003)

Shareef and Joel having solid games too while playing within the system. A lot of the halfcourt success due to Miles cutting and interior passing from Joel and Shareef. How to integrate Randolph while keeping the good spacing and allowing Miles to roam and move?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

furball said:


> Darius, oh Darius, why do you tease us so. Here you go again, looking like a future all star. Yet my mind knows you will do something stupid in the next few weeks.


He's an emotional player. If he's happy, there's no reason he can't keep this up if he's mentally right. 

17 fast break points to zero for Indiana. Good coaching and fast break basketball will help him get to the all star game.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

bbAlvin said:


> Shareef and Joel having solid games too while playing within the system. A lot of the halfcourt success due to Miles cutting and interior passing from Joel and Shareef. How to integrate Randolph while keeping the good spacing and allowing Miles to roam and move?


Yeah, the interior passing has been particularly good. I think Zach can buy into that style.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Hype #9 said:


> Ya'll see Grgurich on the bench? :clap:


I have been trying to see if he was there... is he????


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Hype #9 said:


> Ya'll see Grgurich on the bench? :clap:


Affirmative. :clap: :banana:


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Sup with Sebastian only getting 8 minutes in the first half? I don't like that but the team is playing much better.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

furball said:


> (Miles) was the main reason Cheeks got fired.


Yeah, right.

Mo Cheeks' poor coaching was the reason Mo Cheeks got fired.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> Sup with Sebastian only getting 8 minutes in the first half? I don't like that but the team is playing much better.


Foul trouble early. He actually got more than 8 minutes though...the ESPN site is a bit slow on the minutes column. Yahoo says he had 12 minutes.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Sambonius said:


> Sup with Sebastian only getting 8 minutes in the first half? I don't like that but the team is playing much better.


2 quick fouls in the 1st quarter limited his time


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

furball said:


> Alot of that first half was because Darius was playing his tail off. I've never seen him work so hard and remain so focused. Cheeks should have been starting him this year. He earned the spot last year and had to give it up because we were showcasing SAR. He could have handled it with class, but he is still a bit of a punk. He was the main reason Cheeks got fired.


In that case... THANK YOU DARIUS


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

KIDBLAZE said:


> In that case... THANK YOU DARIUS


 :greatjob:


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Give _it_ up, Damon!!!!!!! _"It"_ being the ball, of course.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> beating a playoff team 54-48


To be fair... a playoff team missing their top two players. 

Still...

STOMP


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

DAMMIT DAMMIT DAMMIT GET DAMON OUT OF THERE.

What's that, Damon? You are out of here at the end of the year?

*GOOD!!!!!!*


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

STOMP said:


> To be fair... a playoff team missing their top two players.
> 
> Still...
> 
> STOMP


agreed.... but to be fair to Portland as well

We are missing last years MIP in Zach, NVE, Rube and DA... not to mention we just changed coaches


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

We really need tall guards badly....

Miller time is just abusing our 6 ft and under league


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Are the Blazers going to stick with Telfair @ PG once NVE returns?

:banana:


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Trader Bob said:


> We really need tall guards badly....
> 
> Miller time is just abusing our 6 ft and under league


 :frown: I wish.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I might point out 

Good D by Rahim to force the turnover


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

El Chapu said:


> Are the Blazers going to stick with Telfair @ PG once NVE returns?
> 
> :banana:


I _think_ so. That seems to be the plan.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

No Viktor...yet.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Darius for a career high? Maybe?


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm not watching the game but the stat box says telfair is really dishing it up this third quarter.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

T-Law with the baseline jumper...NICE!


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

SAR is dealin' also!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Przybilla has been playing better than Ben Wallace in the two games we've played you.


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

Joel with a career tying six blocks :clap:


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

I love the passing. 23 assists already


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW What a circus shot by Miles!


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Reef for THREEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

THIS IS FUN

WOW

Tied at 97

Rahim and Miles battling for the vet leadership


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAnd there goes the game, thanks to another Damon **CLANK**


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie must really love going back to Oregon. He's been great this game.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

102 - 97 IND

less than a minute

:banghead:


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Difference in the ball game? Damon is simply a liability.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

CanJohno said:


> Difference in the ball game? Damon is simply a liability.


:yes: Nice to see Telfair had a good game. 10/6 with only 3 TO's. The foul trouble is just because he is finally playing, that will definitely go down as his PT goes up.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Although we lost, it's obvious to see that this game, with this lineup, was a step in the right direction. :yes:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Good game. It was pretty cool to see two teams running (or in the Pacers case, trying) and how close the game was the entire time. There were some good dunks and blocks in the game (most notably Freddie's dunk, Miles' dunks and Przybilla's blocks), but Freddie having a nice homecoming and Reggie passing Patrick Ewing was great. Darius Miles had a really nice game.


----------



## Blaze43 (Jun 2, 2003)

Good game by the blazers. I liked what they did in the first half by running. The offense looked much better tonight. It was great to see the young player getting playing time. I thought Richie was a much better shooter than he has shown so far this season. With more playing time I hope he starts to hit shots. O' yea Both teams played hard. That was an entertaining game.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

CanJohno said:


> No Viktor...yet.


I am glad. I think he can evaluate talent better by giving each about 5 games with 20+ minutes. They don't have to worry about being yanked. We have 26 left. I liked the effort. Give them time. Now we see if Frahm&Co. are for real. I thought they all looked good > Damon.

I was glad to see our assistants back on the bench. :biggrin:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

One thing I really liked tonight....When it came down to crunch time, Pritchard put the veterans in and tried to pull out the win. Showed me he as interim isn't just a matter of getting the young guys PT.

Sebastian put up some relatively solid numbers, but there definately is some learning he needs to do, but it's game time learning he needs, which is what he and Travis will get.

Little surprised we didn't see Viktor at all tonight.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, the vets were in a lot -- SAR had 43 minutes, Damon only came in because Telfair was tired (bad lob passes to Pryz and 4th foul in succession). What amazed me was that SAR and Miles scored so many points without being "featured" like Randolph was in Cheeks's offense. So much good stuff tonight. If Telfair calms down a little and maybe drives in himself around the slower guys, we have a win (or at least overtime potential).

I think we lost more because the OLD guys were tired rather than the young guys were nervous/inexperienced.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I was happy with just about everything in tonights game. 

The one thing that really stood out to me was the shooting clock being a non-issue most the game. That's something we've struggled with all year, but not tonight. Joel is very good at getting the ball up the court, and Telfair would frequently catch the outlet pass near half court.

The only real negative was with Telfair. He's made better decisions before and he still doesn't have confidence in his shot. However, that's why I'm glad we've got these games for him to hopefully build some confidence.

All-in-all, this was a fun game to watch. Seemed like the Rose Garden had a little more energy as well.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Although we lost, it's obvious to see that this game, with this lineup, was a step in the right direction. :yes:


frahm should have been playing shooting gaurd from the start. damon should not have been guarding miller. what a joke. that's part of the reason we lost.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Not bad, not bad at all*

The team was exciting to watch tonight. We completely outshot the Pacers. We killed them in the fast break points department. More points in the paint. They beat us on the boards and made some extremely lucky shots.

I can live with the loss. We beat 75% of teams in the league tonight with this kind of effort.

Things are looking up.

-Pop


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Not bad, not bad at all*

The killer was the three pointers. They made some really tough ones, and some really wide open ones. We were up in their face and they still fell. Pacers had the lucky stroke from outside tonight. It was a great effort, though.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Not bad, not bad at all*

It was a good game


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Not bad, not bad at all*

I'm surprised SodaPop isn't upset about the poor execution at the end.

I agree with your post though. Fun game to watch, good effort.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Freddie must really love going back to Oregon. He's been great this game.


Freddie is alsoways great. Don't take him for granted, because we'd love to have him here. :biggrin:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Had to work during the game but saw the highlights. Freddie is the man. Sar and Miles=amazing. Miles will play like this night in and night out if he gets playing time. Bassy seemed to play a good game as did Joel. Can't wait to get Zach back. I think we'll finish the year strong, not neccesarily meaning wins, but playing great like we did tonight.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Sucks that our best option at SG is 5'9 Damon. What a liability.
Travis looks lost out there, especially on D. That jumper looks good tho.
Telfair looked every bit a rookie. Threw a lot of junk passes. 
Richie Frahm just sucks. I would rather see Krapper get a shot.
Darius can be an all-star. Needs to stop rocking the ganj first.

Blazers need to box out! Two offensive rebounds by Indiana in the final minute sealed our doom. 

I'm not as excited as you guys. I thought this was a heartbreaker. I don't care how much management, the media, and whoever are bracing us for a lot of losses to finish the year, I just can't stand it anymore. I want some freaking wins!

Telfair needs to be shooting 1000 jumpers a day. If he's our future, he has to hit shots. Our SG position is just sad. What the heck is going on with DA? Did he die or something?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't know about you guys, but I also noticed 2 new plays in the offense tonight. New wrinkles if you will. I also noticed they both worked repeatedly. Especially the one where Joel gets the ball at the top of the key and feeds Darius baseline. They ran that play 3 times in a row at one point (from different sides) and it worked every time. Floor spacing was better, Sebastien was allowed to create, and although he made a few rookie errors, his defensive pressure was better, which made it hard for Indiana to get entry passes. I was way happy with Shareef's play, in fact I would have to say that was about the best all around game from a PF in a Blazer uniform this year. Now if Damon would just hit the road, this team could hit bottom and start bouncing back up. :clap:


----------

